# Forum Home Renovation Laundry  install laundry tub

## barney118

Just a quick check on installing the laundry tub. At the back is a lip so this goes under tiles so you need to masking tape it to the villaboard and waterproof then tile correct?

----------


## barney118

Or is it best to tile behind the tub then install? Then the lip won't be under the tile so you can change tubs at a later date without ruining the tiles?  
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## phild01

> Or is it best to tile behind the tub then install? Then the lip won't be under the tile so you can change tubs at a later date without ruining the tiles?  
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

  I'd go with this and a run of silicone.

----------


## cyclic

> Just a quick check on installing the laundry tub. At the back is a lip so this goes under tiles so you need to masking tape it to the villaboard and waterproof then tile correct?

  Proper way is to screw the tub to wall (to studs preferably) then tile over lip.

----------


## barney118

> Proper way is to screw the tub to wall (to studs preferably) then tile over lip.

  So no need to tile behind the tub and on one side which is up against the wall just waterproof the area install tub then tile  
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## phild01

> Proper way is to screw the tub to wall (to studs preferably) then tile over lip.

  It is, just prefer the other way and tile behind tub cabinet.

----------


## cyclic

> So no need to tile behind the tub and on one side which is up against the wall just waterproof the area install tub then tile  
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

  Correct, but assuming the Tub has no side lip, Silicone seal the Tub to the side wall and also up the corner to the top of Tub lip, then Tile both walls as you wish.

----------


## barney118

> Correct, but assuming the Tub has no side lip, Silicone seal the Tub to the side wall and also up the corner to the top of Tub lip, then Tile both walls as you wish.

  Thanks cyclic   
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

